
FBI spills iPhone hacking secret to senators - aburan28
http://www.cnet.com/news/fbi-spills-iphone-hacking-secret-to-senators/
======
haspoken
Fein­stein should have an obligation to the american people who have iphones
to report security issues. I would even go so far as to say the obligation
extends to all know security issues.

